# Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?



## Laksos (16. Mai 2008)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß:

Seit ca. 2 Wochen werden wir hier im Kölner Norden und Leverkusener Raum am Wasser beim Angeln, aber auch zuhause abends (aber auch tlw. tagsüber) auf der Terrasse von einer nie dagewesenen Mückeninvasion gepiesackt. Hatten wir in dem Maße früher noch nie gehabt. Seit paar Tagen hab ich auch bemerkt, daß es irgendwie meistens auch andere Mücken als bisher sind: Irgendwie bischen größer, dicker und aggressiver.

Habt ihr bei euch zur Zeit in den letzten warmen Tagen auch eine verstärkte Mückenplage festgestellt? Eventuell auch andere Mücken als bisher?

Was für Tipps habt ihr um euch vor diesen Luftvampieren zu schützen

a) am Wasser beim Angeln (gerade abends und bei Nachtansitzen) und

b) zuhause abends, wenn man draußen sitzen möchte? Auf vielen Balkonen und Terrassen haben wir ja Steckdosen zur Verfügung, evtl. habt ihr da besonders geeignete Hilfsmittel?

Bin euch für jeden (ernstgemeinten) Tip zu a) oder b) echt dankbar! :m


P.S.:
Moni ist eben gerade am späten Nachmittag bei der Gartenarbeit in der Sonne 9x (!) von diesen Killern abgeschossen worden!|uhoh:|supergri


((Ich hab das mal hier unter "Angeln allgemein" eingestellt, da ich mir viele Tipps erhoffe, um auch anderen Anglern, die bei allen möglichen Arten der Angelei von den Plagegeistern malträtiert werden, dadurch helfen zu können.))


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Die Mückenplage war nach diesem Winter abzusehen. Andere Mückenarten- weiß ich nichts genaueres, kann aber durchaus sein. Mittel- ich war vor Jahren in Sri Lanka, dort, in einem botanischen Garten zeigte uns der Guide, daß man sich mit Pflanzblättern, nahe verwandt mit der Zitronenmelisse, die man bei uns aus dem Blumenladen kennt, eingerieben, sehr guten Mückenschutz hat. Werde das dieses Jahr selbst mal probieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Glücklicherweise gehöre ich zu denen,die nur selten gestochen werden,dafür immer die mich begleitenden Personen.Ich bin der Überzeugung dies liegt an meinem schlechten Geruch,da ich Raucher bin und dazu noch häufig Knoblauch esse.
Ein paar Tipps darüber hinaus kann ich dennoch geben,so ist es z.B. so,das Mücken auf
Blau fliegen,dieses kann dir jeder erfahrene Finnland oder auch Kanada Reisende bestätigen.Mir ist es mal passiert,das ich mit weißen Socken,die einen blauen Rand
hatten,ausschließlich Stiche in den blauen Rand bekam.
Bei uns am Oberrhein und dessen Altarmen,kannst du normalerweise ab Mitte Juni
nicht mehr ohne Mückennetz um den Kopf Nachtangeln.
Am letzten Wochenende ist mir und auch meinen Kumpels auch aufgefallen,dass die
Mücken in diesem Frühjahr besonders groß und auch sehr gierig nach dem roten Saft
sind.Und diese Leute leben direkt neben den Altarmen,sie kann man als nahezu
Mückenstichresistent bezeichnen,soll heißen die bekommen nicht diese Schwellungen,
die Normalsterbliche sich dann gerne aufkratzen.
Ob es sich bei diesen Mücken um eine neue Art handelt,glaube ich aber nicht.
Ansonsten habe ich nur die gängigen Tipps,wie Autan,Mückenspirale u.s.w..
Ein letztes noch,für meine Begleiter nehme ich immer gern etwas Zitronensaft
mit,um die Stiche zu behandeln,dann juckt es nämlich nicht mehr.

Taxidermist


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Zitat: "Ein letztes noch,für meine Begleiter nehme ich immer gern etwas Zitronensaft
mit,um die Stiche zu behandeln,dann juckt es nämlich nicht mehr."
Würde ja auch in die Richtung des von mir beschriebenen passen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

@Leopard,Diese Mückenspiralen enthalten auch Zitronenmelisse,Zitronella oder auch Zeder.
Das sind alles natürliche Insektizide!
Mit dem Zitronensaft,dass hilft erst nach dem Stich,man kann dafür aber auch Essig nehmen,nur sind diese Plastikzitronen praktischer als eine Essigflasche und riechen auch
besser.Ich glaube die Säure wirkt dabei gegen den Juckreiz.

Taxidermist


----------



## Laksos (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Schon mal danke!



> Mücken auf
> Blau fliegen


Hab ich noch nicht gehört. Allerdings bei Fliegen/Wespen oft gemerkt, daß sie auf Gelb und Orange abgehen wie Lumpi. Bei Mücken sah ich das Gelb/Orange-Phänomen aber noch nicht.

Blau muss ich mal ausprobieren. Wenn wir uns gleich auf die Terrasse setzen, sag ich am besten zu Moni: "Och Schatz, zieh doch mal das schöne neckische blaue T-Shirt an, darin siehst du echt klasse aus!" |supergri

Der Zitronentip ist auch gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Sei froh das deine Moni hier nicht mit ließt!
Zu den farblichen Vorlieben von Insekten kann ich noch berichten,das z.B. Afrikanische
Tze Tze Fliegen,zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken in Insektenfallen gefangen werden,diese
sind ebenfalls Blau.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Schöne Grüße noch nach Köln,in meine alte Heimat!


----------



## mrmayo (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer treiben Millionen von kleinen Krieblmücken ihr Unwesen ,an entspanntes angeln ist da nicht zu denken.
Ich finde die Viecher noch weitaus schlimmer als die gewöhnlichen Stechmücken 
Bin nach 2 Nachtansitzen hintereinander demenstsprechen gezeichnet |uhoh:


----------



## Katteker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

War diese Woche schon 3x Abends am Wasser. Hatte noch keinen einzigen Stich.

Die Mücken sind wohl alle Richtung Süd-Westen abgehauen...:q
Und von mir aus könne se da auch bleiben:vik:, kann ruhig das ganze Jahr so "Stichfrei" bleiben wie jetzt.

Zum Vertreiben sind sonst auch schöne dunkle Stinke-Zigarren geeignet. Dann hat man wenigstens den Kopf Mückenfrei.##


----------



## Skipper47 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Gib mal unter Suchen "Tigermücke" ein.


----------



## holle (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

anti-brumm forte hilft bestens. gabs bei uns im rossmann mal für 2,50 die 75ml zerstäuber-flasche, da hab ich mir gleich 5 gesichert. #6

allerdings hab ich jetzt auch stiche, 
weil ich das zeug zuhause vergessen hatte... #q


----------



## Dirk30 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Ich war vor Jahren beim Onkel in Lübeck an der Trave angeln. Am Ufer flogen auch nur diese blöden Viecher. Irgendwie bin ich gestochen worden und zwar 99 Stiche nur an den Beinen, Armen und ein paar im Gesicht. Das war die Hölle. Konnte nachts vor lauter Jucken nicht mehr schlafen und habe mir kurzerhand ne Bürste zum Kratzen benutzt. 1 oder 2 Tage später waren die Mückenstiche teilweise bis zur einer Größe einer 5 DM Münze groß, dunkellila bis ins schwarze von der Farbe her.

Seitdem an, sprühe ich mich lieber zehnmal mit Mückenspray ein, aber die Mücken die bei mir am See rumfliegen sind zum Glück harmlos. Angle ja auch vom Boot aus, ist dann auch nicht so schlimm wie vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

....in schweden hab ich auch mal einen mückenangriff (über) erlebt....27 stiche zwar nur*,aber die alle auf einer hautfläche von der größe zweier kippenschachteln,,,hinten am rücken-hosenbund,,,ich dachte ich werde irre vor lauter kratzen. #q
ansonsten benutze ich autan an meinen heimgewässern und hab sehr selten mal einen stich von den ekelhaften blutsaugern,,,in S hatte ich leider nix dabei.#c


----------



## Zico (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen 

hier in Hessen ist es genau so schlimm ..leider |uhoh:

Aber das gute daran ...noch 30 Stück und ich kann mir 
neue Thermowäsche aus Mückenfell häckeln ...lohnt
sich bei der Grösse der Biester :vik:


Autanhaltige Grüsse 

Zico


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

OK, besonders modisch ist es nicht, aber das Teil hat mir schon zu einigen erholsamen Stunden verholfen...







Nein, ich bin nicht der Typ unter dem Netz....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Also wenn man etwas mehr Vorbereitung treiben kann, hilft schon:

- tagelang Knoblauch etc. essen, und zwar ordentlich 
- sich vor dem Angeln ordenlich duschen, besser länger baden und ausweichen, allen Schweiß weg und mit was pflanzlich / zitronig duftigen einbalsamieren.
- Als angenehmes zusätzliches Repellent hilft gut ein Mix aus ätherischen Ölen.
- Dann noch lange stabile Sachen, also dichtes Military-Gewebe und lange Beine und Arme, vor allem hohe Schuhe/Stiefel.
- Kragen zu! mit Halstuch.
- evtl. noch das von Tommi gezeigte Imker-Kopfnetz

... und schon sind die Mücken woanders! :m

Kriebelmücken sind eine extrem miese Sorte für sich. :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - tagelang Knoblauch etc. essen, und zwar ordentlich


 
...die Mücken vertreibt man damit auch |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hei... Neo-Ballistol hilft sowohl präventiv, wie ich zuletzt ausgetestet hatte, als auch zur "Nachbehandlung". Besser als draufspucken...  Das Zeugs riecht zwar wie das Waffenöl-Ballistol, ist aber zu medizinischen Zwecken gereinigt worden und in der Apotheke zu kriegen. Man kann es sogar einnehmen - wenn man denn darauf steht... Hat fast Lebertran-Charakter... :q
Aber ohne Flachs: gegen rissige Haut, Insektenstiche, Sonnenbrand, schmerzende Gelenke (!) ist dieses alte Hausmittelchen echt unschlagbar. Ich darf das an eigenem Leib spüren... (Hand-Pflege)


----------



## Zico (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Kurz zum Knoblauch ...

mag ja helfen gegen Mücken ...aber was sagt der Rest der 
Welt ? Die holde Gattin / Freundin die Kollegen ???

Ne Ne ...ganz zu schweigen vom Sodbrennen ...ist bei mir echt 
übel und schlafen kann ich aufgrund des " dünnen " Blutes 
auch schlecht .

Was ich ausprobiere z. Zt. ist Vitamin B 12 ...glaub ich :q

Ist in Hefe drin ...und gibts auch als Tableten . Kumpel
schwört drauf . Ich werds mal testen #h

Nächtle Zico


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Bevor hier viel zu chemischen "Waffen" geschrieben wird: Wie an meinem Nickname und auf meiner HP erkennbar, war ich schon öfters in Afrika. Dort gibt es ja bekannterweise viele Probleme mit Malaria. Ich habe mich deswegen schon oft damit befaßt. Eines ist Fakt! Die dort übertragenden Insekten und Krankheitserreger werden resistent gegen Wirkstoffe, die in "handelsüblichen" Mitteln vorkommen. Das ist u.a. eines der größten Probleme, die bei der Bekämpfung dieser Krankheit bestehen. ( Viele Impfstoffe wirken überhaupt nicht, da eine Resistenz der Krankheitserreger gegen diese bereits besteht.) Ich zweifle deshalb u.a. auch an der langfristig bestehenden Wirksamkeit vieler Antimückenmittel, die es in der Apotheke gibt. Vor einigen Jahren gab es z.B. einen Versuch in der Camarque zur Wirksamkeit von Authan, damals sehr, sehr wirksam. Nach 7 Jahren gab es den selben Versuch, mit 25% Wirksamkeitsverlust! Deswegen kann ich nur den Gebrauch von natürlichen Mittel und zur Nutzung langer Kleidung u.ä. empfehlen.

Zusatz: Bevor mir jemand Schwarzmalerei wegen des Malariavergleiches vorwirft, solltet ihr euch mal mit der Ausbreitung von "tropischen" Krankheiten auf Grund des "Klimawandels" befassen. Dazu gab es in letzter Zeit ja genügend Publikationen. Ich bin zwar bekannt wegen meiner Übervorsichtigkeit, aber das nur nach einem meiner "Hobbys"- der Internetrecherche.


----------



## Zico (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

@Leo

stimmt ...hast recht , ich hab gehört das Malaria auch im
Europäischen Raum im " Kommen " ist .
Bin mal gespannt wann Wir das in unseren Breiten finden ...
bei den Klimaveränderungen mehr als " Denkbar "

Fingerkreuzenden Zico


----------



## Freakadelle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hab seit dem letzten Jahr auch dieses "Anti Brumm Forte" in Gebrauch. Seit dem kein einziger Stich mehr und - noch wichtiger - keine Zeckenbesuche *klopfaufholz*

Kann das Zeugs nur empfehlen #6


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Moin!
Also ich kann mich nackich ans Wasser setzen und hab keine Mückenstiche!
Mag sein, das dieser Astralkörper aber auch auf Mücken abschreckend wirkt.
Meine Frau dagegen wird im Sommer ständig geplagt, ich kann im Sommer ohne Decke schlafen, meine Frau deckt sich bis zur Nasenspitze oder noch darüber zu und ist am nächsten Tag halb verstümmelt!
Aber Zecken, die leiben mich auch!
Hab schon zwei Mistfiecher am Unterarm gehabt.


----------



## Little Fisherman (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Habe mal ne Frage:Wo gibt es denn heute noch dieses "Anti-Brumm-Forte"??

Saß gerade am Sorpesee bei mir.mein hausgewässer.

ich hab die schna*** voll.Meine Stirn ist von lauter roter Pünktchen geprägt.Ich weiss garnicht was ich machen soll man wird nur von mücken gestochen nicht anderes...das ist zum kotzen.ich bin heute garnicht wirklich zum angeln gekommen so viele mücken waren da!! ! SONN SCHEISS

Es gibt so einen Film:"Angriff der Killerbienen" ich würde ihn wen ner hier gedreht worden wäre "Angriff der Killer-Mücken" nennen......ggrrr 

MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## Freakadelle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Little Fisherman schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage:Wo gibt es denn heute noch dieses "Anti-Brumm-Forte"??



Hab meins von der Onlineapotheke. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Funky73 (19. Mai 2008)

*Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Moin moin.Ich war am W-ende los zum Angeln.Es war nicht auszuhalten.Tausende von aggressiven Mücken genau über unter und neben mir.Auch in der Hose.Ich hatte mir ein Mückenspray vor kurzen beim ALDI gekauft.Das war wohl ein leckerli für die Viecher.Letztes Jahr hatte mein Mückenpieper noch etwas gebracht.aber dieses Jahr setzten sich die Viecher sogar da rauf.Was sind das für Monstermücken????

Was benutzt ihr für erfolgreiches Zeug zur Abwehr???

Gruß Funky:vik:


----------



## catch and eat it (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

ich kann nur sagen, das ich kein mückenspray benutze, da man irgendwann das zeug doch an die hände und somit an den köder bekommt. meiner erfahrung nach mögen die aale das zeug gar nicht.


----------



## dat_geit (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Moinsen,
viel ausprobiert, wenig half, das hier ist TOP und nicht!!!! giftig!!!!


http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mc_07001&k_id=1103&hot=0


Das hält den ganzen Tag, hat aber einen verdammt starken Citrusduft, den nicht jeder vertragen kann.

Es wird auch bei Reitpferden gegen Bremsen usw eingesetzt und kann selbst auf Schleimhäuten aufgetragen werden.#6

Hat von mir seit Jahren die Note 1+

Andy


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

warum muß nun eigentlich zu ein und dem selben thema alle 4-5 tage ein neuer tröt eröffnet werden? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127655


----------



## Funky73 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Hallo,wie sieht das mit der vergrämung der Aale aus beim Zedan?Falls mal was an die Finger kommt,weil das ja immer so das problem ist mit Mückenmittel


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

hi
Das hier nehme ich seid jahren,es ist unschlagbar nix kommt mehr angeflogen und gekrochen.Die Amys sind zwar bißchen verrückt,aber das ist Goldwert!
lg

mom link kommt gleich

http://www.armeebedarf.de

Da unter Ausrüstung dann Insektenschutz und dann die grüne Tube Insect Repellent!

lg


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

hi
Dann hier auch nochmal

Ausrüstung -Insektenschutz dann die grüne Tube Insect Repellent!

http://www.armeebedarf.de

Das ist mehr als Goldwert!
lg


----------



## Aalkoenig (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sei froh das deine Moni hier nicht mit ließt!
> Zu den farblichen Vorlieben von Insekten kann ich noch berichten,das z.B. Afrikanische
> Tze Tze Fliegen,zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken in Insektenfallen gefangen werden,diese
> sind ebenfalls Blau.
> ...



Das kommt hin mit dem Blau.Diese Elektrischen Insektenfallen erzeugen auch ein blaues Licht


----------



## ZanderKalle (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Ich benutze immer Autan das hält die Mücken fern und stört die Aale nicht, bevor ich den Wurm aufziehe nehme ich ein bisschen Wurmerde in die Finger und zerdrücke sie.Das mache ich auch wenn ich kein Autan benutzt habe..... und an alle Raucher, das hilft auch gegen Nikotin Geruch#6


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hab mal eure Empfehlung aufgenommen und mir gerade Anti-Brumm-Forte über eine Online-Apotheke geordert. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das Zeugs wirkt. Bei uns am Kanal schwirren "schäferhundgroße" Mücken  rum. Solche Biester hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## knutemann (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



sunny schrieb:


> Bei uns am Kanal schwirren "schäferhundgroße" Mücken  rum. Solche Biester hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


Lass mal die Pilsetten beim Angeln weg, dann haben die Viecher auch wieder Normalgröße:q
Back to Topic
Da unsere Ortschaft von drei Mooren eingegrenzt wird, haben wir hier natürlich Unmengen von den üblen Zeitgenossen. Nach 20jähriger teils schmerzhafter Erfahrung hilft bei mir nur Autan. Riecht zwar büschen aber hilft#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

war am wochenende los und hatte keine mückenprobleme.
dafür hänge ich eine lampe mit led's in einem baum der genügend weit weg vom meinem angelplatz ist. durch das licht fliegen die fiecher dort hin und lassen mich zum größten teil in ruhe ( 2 stiche habe ich abbekommen! ( in 14 std. ) ).
mal ausprobieren und gerne posten ob meine technik überall geht!
angel übrigens auf unserem vereinsgelände wo 7 teiche vorhanden sind ( und die mücken genügend brutplätze finden! )


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab mal eure Empfehlung aufgenommen und mir gerade Anti-Brumm-Forte über eine Online-Apotheke geordert.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das Zeugs wirkt. Bei uns am Kanal schwirren "schäferhundgroße" Mücken  rum. Solche Biester hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


 
das kommt von deinem fleischkonsum!!!! wer blut isst muss das auch wieder abgeben!


----------



## Bluefish (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Dann hier auch nochmal
> 
> Ausrüstung -Insektenschutz dann die grüne Tube Insect Repellent!
> ...



Wow, in dem Laden gibt es sogar billige Knicklichter!!!!!!


----------



## 1.AVM (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hallo!

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und weiß nich, ob der Link schon gepostet wurde:

http://www.armeebedarf.de
--> Ausrüstung
--> Insektenschutz
--> US Insektenschutzcreme "Insect Repellent"

Das Zeug soll hervorragend gut gegen jegliches Ungeziefer helfen (auch gegen Zecken!!), so berichten Angler im Matchteam Jagsttal Forum.


----------



## 1.AVM (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Oo ^^ da komme ich wohl schon zu spät


----------



## Bobbycar87 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Ich hatte am Altrhein auch schon eine unangenehme Begegnung mit den Mücken. Sonntag morgen schwirrten sie um mich herum, bis es ganz hell war. In der Hitze waren sie dann verschwunden, zu Hause werde ich Gott sei Dank noch verschont.

Ich denke, dass es bei uns vom langen Hochwasser kam, da verpuffte leider das "Sprühen gegen die Viehcher. Vielleicht startet man nochmals einen neuen Anlauf, damit die Angler ihre Ruhe haben.


----------



## aallui (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

nach meiner Erfahrung hält Autan auch die Aale (und alle anderen Fische auch) fern 
in aller höchster Not benutze ich es, dann sehr gründlich Hände waschen!!
am besten ist, sich dick einpacken (stichfest) und auf den Kopf Hut mit Mückenschutznetz tragen


----------



## porscher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

dick einpacken im sommer?


----------



## Krüger82 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*



porscher schrieb:


> dick einpacken im sommer?


 

Das war auch mein gedanke!!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*



porscher schrieb:


> dick einpacken im sommer?


 

schwitzkur beim aalansitz :q


ne aber es gibt auch in angelzeitschriften immerwieder werbung für mückenzeugs, dass die fische nicht vertreibt. das von globetrotter ist wohl auch ein gutes. wenn ich im sommer nachts angeln gehe, sprüh ich mich mit so nem zeugs ein, zieh was langes, dünnes an (nen trainingsanzug z.b.) und dann hab ich eigentlich nicht die probleme. 


warum wascht ihr euch die hände nicht in wasser aus eurem gewässer? wenn ich z.b. zum aalangeln an der ostsee nachts am strand sitze (zu hause shcon eingecremt, dann unter klarem wasser hände gewaschen) dann nehm ich mir erstmal nen eimer und hol mir ein bisschen wasser. dann kann ich mich immer nochmal einshcmieren ud mir die hände darin waschen. sonst neben der wurmerde ist auch immer gut, sich die hände im gras oder erde am uer zu reiben oder einfach ein bisschen lockstoff auf die finger, bevor der wurm angefasst wird


----------



## aallui (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

ok, ok ich seh`s ja ein
das dick Einpacken war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt
letztendlich war stichsicher gemeint, 
nicht alle Textilstoffe halten Mücken stand, durch manche kommen sie nicht durch


----------



## Bruno (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Hallo,

das Prinzip mit dem elektrischen Mückenabwehr-Vertreiber sehe ich schlichtweg als "nicht funktionierend".

Wenn's zu schlimm wird hilft auch das ALDI-Zeug nichts und auch alle anderen Mittel die hier in Deutschland erhältlich sind, sind einfach nicht adäquat um diese Schmarotzer zu vertreiben. #d

Mein Tipp:
Kaufe Dir aus England oder einem anderen Land hier in Europa oder den USA  (Bsp.weise über ebay) ein Mittel mit "DEET (Wirkstoff: Diethyltoluamid)" drin.
Das hilft ungemein. :m
Dieser wirklich einzig wirkende Stoff war bis vor 10 Jahren auch im Autan vorhanden. Danach kamen die deutschen Regeln und man hat es verboten; warum auch immer (man trinkt es ja nicht!).
Im Mückenabwehrspray der Bundeswehr ist es immer noch drin - die Jungs wissen halt was gut ist (dehalb auch für Angler) #6. Die Flaschen halten ewig. Bevor Du es aufreibst musst Du es mit Wasser vermischen und kannst die Dosis selbst anpassen (je nach Mückenstärke).
Da man es wie gesagt nicht trinkt und nicht jeden Rag benutzt wird man davon auch nicht krank werden und muss nicht :v

Du wirst aber sehen, dass die Stechmücken bzw. auch die noch gemeineren Gnitzen Dich deutlich mehr als 80-90% in Ruhe lassen werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Falls es was brachte würde ich mich über eine Nachricht in Deinem Tread sehr freuen. #6

Beste Grüsse und ein grosses Petri Heil :vik:

Bruno


----------



## Bruno (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Mal hier im Board unter der Adresse nachschauen - da habe ich einen Kommentar hiunterlassen was wirklich sehr gut hilft. :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2057669&posted=1#post2057669


Viele Grüsse und ein grosses Petri, |wavey:

Bruno


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Fall ihr dies Armeemittel nicht zur Hand habt und trotzdem Angeln wollt, hilft vielleicht dies hier:
Allerbest, Erfahrung haben wir beim abendlichen und nächtlichen Spinnfischen auf Wels am Rhein bei Karlsruhe mit einem Autan Produkt für Kinder gemacht, das wir benutzten ,als das normale Autan alle war.

Erstaunlicherweise wirkte dies Autan Family, eine Body Milk, viel besser als das Autan für Erwachsene.Vor allem mussten wir nicht mehr nachlegen.
Dies Family hielt den ganzen Abend ,es war unglaublich.

Es stank nicht so derbe wie das normale, aber die Mücken liessen uns richtig in Ruhe, obwohl abends die Luft schwarz war davon.
Nicht einen Stich bekamen wir ab...
Wenn ihr es ausprobiert, werdet ihr staunen, ganz sicher.
Aber bitte nicht vergessen ,auch die Kleidung damit einzureiben, denn die stechen sonst da durch.
Gruß
und ein stichfreie Angelsaison
Uwe#h


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Moin,

ich habe bislang immer Autan Family Lotion benutzt und es hat geholfen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Adlerfan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> OK, besonders modisch ist es nicht, aber das Teil hat mir schon zu einigen erholsamen Stunden verholfen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

so, ich habe mir das lustige teil mal bestellt - jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen passenden hut.............bin mal gespannt wie das ding so ist, vor allem wenn man noch den hut und `ne kopflampe auf hat.....


----------



## stadtangler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Aus meiner Erfahrung klappt das mit dem Hut und der Kopflampe ganz prima. Mit der Zeit hört man auch auf, sich gegen den Kopf zu schlagen, weil es wieder brummt ;-)
Die Mücken kommen nämlich wirklich nicht durch. Man muss aber darauf achten, dass das Netz an den Ohren nicht anliegt. 

Ansonsten bin ich nach einigen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Anti-Brumm im vergangenen Jahr wieder zu Azaron zurückgekehrt, das hat mir in den letzten Jahren immer noch am Besten geholfen. 

Zur Farbendiskussion fällt mir ein, dass schwarze Socken ganz schlecht sind! Überhaupt gehen die Mücken lieber auf dunkle Klamotten, als auf helle.
Mitterweile trage ich eine Hose, die keine Mückenstiche durchlässt, so bleiben auch die lästigen Stiche an den Knien aus, wenn man nachts lange ansitzt.


----------



## Fishingbear (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer treiben Millionen von kleinen Krieblmücken ihr Unwesen ,an entspanntes angeln ist da nicht zu denken.
> Ich finde die Viecher noch weitaus schlimmer als die gewöhnlichen Stechmücken
> Bin nach 2 Nachtansitzen hintereinander demenstsprechen gezeichnet |uhoh:



....wir sind gestern auch vom See geflüchtet !#q

wer hat brauchbare ( wirkungsvolle ) Tips ?;+#6;+#6
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen passenden hut.


 

Funktioniert auch ohne Hut.....:m


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Empfehlen kann ich das Insektenschutzmittel der Bundeswehr, benutze es seit ca. 12 Jahren! 
Das Zeuch hält einem wirklich ALLES fern! Einfach mal im freundlichen Nato-Shop fragen. 
Wichtig ist nur, das nach dem Auftragen die Hände gründlichst zu waschen sind, sonst nippelt einem der Wurm schon beim anködern ab und Fische fangen is nit mehr... #d Das Zeug riecht sehr intesiv!  
Einen Vorteil hat man wenn man Raucher ist, Mücken ect. mögen den Qualm überhaupt nicht! Wenn sich mir ein Mückenschwarm nähert, zünde ich mir ne Fluppe an und lasse die Plagegeister passiv so richtig mitqualmen, hilft eigentlich immer! 
Am Zelt oder Schirmzelteingang kann man Zitronenhälften die mit Nelken (Gewürz) gespickt sind positionieren (Zitronenduft ist ebenfalls unbeliebt bei Insekten). 
Wenn man einen Ansitzplatz ausgewählt hat der aber von Ameisen stark frequentiert ist, einfach Essig auf den Boden um das Zelt rum schütten, dann wird auch das Lunchpaket nicht mehr weggetragen! 

Hoffe gehelft zu haben


----------



## Adlerfan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

dann liegt das netz aber doch an...........und damit gute chancen für die kleinen blutsauger doch noch etwas zu bekommen.....|evil:


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> dann liegt das netz aber doch an...........und damit gute chancen für die kleinen blutsauger doch noch etwas zu bekommen.....|evil:






Eine weitere Möglichkeit bieten Trockenhauben aus dem Frisörbedarf, einfach ein Moskitonetz drumgetüddelt und dann passiert auch nix mit den Öhrchen! 

Sowas zum Beispiel:







#c

|supergri


----------



## ollidi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Für Mückenschleier oder ähnliche Bedeckungen kann ich nur hierher verweisen.
Autan gibt es da auch. Das spezifische Bundeswehr Insektenschutzmittel habe ich da aber leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

habe da auch noch nen super mittelchen gegen die kampfmücken :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Das spezifische Bundeswehr Insektenschutzmittel habe ich da aber leider noch nicht gefunden.




Habe mir gerade auch nen Wolf gegoogelt... #d
Das beste wird es sein wenn Du jemanden kennst der bei den Barras ist und Dir das Zeug vom Sani besorgt! Sind kleine braune 75ml Fläschchen mit einem gelben Zettel drauf.
Das NoBite (ganz unten wenn Du dem Link folgst) soll die gleichen Eigenschaften wie das BW-Mittel haben.
http://www.apodiscounter.de/apotheke/aus-und-reiseapotheke-insektenschutz-c-262_287.html


----------



## Rossi1983 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hab von Askari 2 Mückenvertreiber bekommen. Dachte die sind Schrott und für die Tonne, aber bei meinem letztn Aalansitz waren die Gold wert. Die Teile angemacht und innerhalb von paar Minuten war Ruhe - für den ganzen Abend!


----------



## Funky73 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Hallo,und erstmal vielen dank für soviel betrag von euch.Ich werde mich da mal an die verschiedensten Tests ranmachen,die ihr mir da gegeben habt.Ich werde berichten was half

Gruß Funky


----------



## Adlerfan (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit bieten Trockenhauben aus dem Frisörbedarf, einfach ein Moskitonetz drumgetüddelt und dann passiert auch nix mit den Öhrchen!
> 
> Sowas zum Beispiel:
> 
> ...


 



hmmm, gibts die auch in camouflage???|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Moin!

Letztes Wochenende waren die Mücken hier auch in riesen schwärmen unterwegs.
Aber so langsam werden die Schwalbenkiddies flügge und naschen gut was weg 
von der schwarzen Pest 
Ist ein sehr cooles Schauspiel wenn so ein Schwarm zum Angriff bläst.

Ich denke dieses Jahr werden die Elterntiere viel von Ihrer Brut durch bekommen da
der Tisch reich gedeckt ist- Die Natur regelt das schon.

Für die Übergangsphase benutze ich auch eine Schutzmilch 
(ähnlich Autan Family) ist ein gutes Zeugs!


----------



## Laksos (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Supervielen Dank für eure bisherigen Antworten und rege Teilnahme, ist ja echt ein hochinteressanter thread hier geworden! #6

Aus gegebenem akutem Anlaß (seit einigen Tagen Invasion dieser Viecher zuhause bei uns im ganzen Dorf) hab ich mich nochmal intensiver mit dem Thema befasst und ein paar Recherchen betrieben:

Anscheinend handelt es sich bei unseren momentanen örtlichen hochagressiven Riesenmördermücken um die Ägyptische Tigermücke. |scardie:
Diese sind (zum Glück) überwiegend wenigstens nur tagaktiv, leider bis zum dunkelwerden. Angeblich lieben sie die Nähe zu menschlichen Behausungen, meiden Wälder (akzeptieren aber Waldränder) und sind (zum Glück) fast nur draußen anzutreffen, da sie Innenräume (meistens) meiden.

Unsere gute alte "Moskito Classic" sehen wir kaum noch...

Gestern stand zufällig in der Zeitung, daß Forscher in den USA gerade neue hochwirksame und langanhaltende Mückenschutzmittel als Alternative zu DEET- chemiehaltigen bisherigen Mitteln gefunden haben, aber erst noch im Labor testen.

Bisher gab's in unserem Haushalt als Standardmittel AUTAN in allen Variationen. 
Gestern haben wir nun auch mal die ersten Selbstversuche mit anderen Mückenmitteln durchgeführt und werden das in Kürze auch noch mit weiteren Mitteln ausprobieren. 
Testkandidaten waren "ANTI BRUMM" (grüne 75 ml-Flasche, mit natürlichen pflanzlichen Inhaltsstoffen, bei Rossmann aktuell für 5,49EUR) und "ANTI BRUMM FORTE" mit 29% DEET- Chemikalie (rote 75 m- Flasche, für 4,99EUR). Das einfache Anti Brumm roch etwas angenehmer (nach Zitrone) als das Anti Brumm forte. Außerdem probierten wir noch eine fast 20 Jahre urururalte angebrochene Flasche des dänischen Mückenmittels "NO MYG" (10% DEET).

Fazit:
Wir waren total begeistert!!!!!!!
Laksine und ich besprühten und verrieben die versch. Mittel an unterschiedlichen Armen und Beinen. Wir spürten den ganzen Abend keinerlei allergische Hautreaktion oder so was. Bei allen 3 Mitteln gab es eine fantastische Wirkung, wir wurden kein einziges Mal mehr gestochen, obwohl wir am frühen Abend im Garten direkt in der Kolonie der Tigermücken zwischen Fliederbaum und Pfingstrosenbusch standen! Die Bister flogen uns an, bremsten ca. 20cm vor der Haut scharf ab und flogen wieder weg! Nur eine einzige setzte kurz auf und flog sofort wieder ab, ohne zu stechen. Auch das uralte dänische Mittel funktionierte noch super. Auch als Laksine anfangs erst nur das DEET- freie einfache grüne Anti-Brumm drauf hatte, wurde sie nicht mehr gestochen.
Aber einen Stich bekam ich doch, und zwar durch die Kleidung. Viele Fachleute empfehlen deswegen auch, die Kleidung mit einzusprühen. Wenn man gestochen wurde, hilft angeblich sehr gut (ohne Chemie) der BITE AWAY Cobra-Stift (batteriebetrieben), der, auf den Stich gedrückt, einen heißen Wärmeimpuls auf die Haut gibt und die Eiweißmoleküle des Giftes zersetzt. Der heiße Impuls soll zwar einmalig ziemlich zwicken, danach soll aber dauerhaft Ruhe sein und kein Jucken und Kratzen mehr. Alternativ geht wohl auch eine ganz heiße Tasse Kaffee oder Tee aufzudrücken, falls zur Hand. Werden wir wohl auch irgendwann mal ausprobieren.

Demnächst probieren wir noch CARE PLUS (mit DEET) und MOSI GUARD NATURAL (ohne DEET) im Selbsttest aus, ist bestellt.

Wir wollen nämlich unbedingt auf unserer Norgetour im Juli wenigstens EIN wirksames Mittel dabei haben, was gegen diese unerträglichen Minifliegen in Norwegen hilft, die oft in Massen an den Ufern herumschwirren und wohl beissen statt stechen. :m


----------



## Freakadelle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Sag ich doch: ANTI BRUMM rockt das Haus #6


----------



## Fishingbear (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Moin Moin,

In der letzten Woche haben wir mehrfach das Angeln wegen der Mücken abgebrochen.
In der Apotheke wurde mir " Antibrumm - forte " empfohlen.

Gesten war ich wieder einige Stunden am Wasser und hatte KEINE Probleme mit den Biestern.

"Antibrumm" scheint wohl ein wirklich wirkungsvolles Mückenmittel zu sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bruno (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*



Funky73 schrieb:


> Hallo,und erstmal vielen dank für soviel betrag von euch.Ich werde mich da mal an die verschiedensten Tests ranmachen,die ihr mir da gegeben habt.Ich werde berichten was half
> 
> Gruß Funky



Das wird sicherlich ein ausländisches Präparat sein mit DEET drin #6- kann ich Dir schon sagen!
Alles andere hilft nicht


----------



## Funky73 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Moin moin zusammen.Ich wollte mir eigentlich Zedan kaufen hatten die aber noch nicht in der Apotheke da.Somit habe ich 30 min. mit der guten Frau über Mückenzeugs unterhalten.Somit bin ich nun bei NOBITE gelandet,dort ist 50% deet drinne.lüdde Buddel aber mol kiecken.Werde ich am W-ende mal testen.Gruß Funky:vik:


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Meine Erfahrung mit Autan ist sehr bescheiden. Habe die letzte Zeit ganz gut gefangen, (Zielfisch Aal) gestern habe ich das erste mal mich mit Autan eingesprüht und der Erfolg war verblüffend - die Viecher haben sich meine Hände zum Stechen ausgesucht, weil die nicht direkt eingesprüht waren, weden Wurmberührung. Und das erste mal seit längerem das ich nichts gefangen habe. Kann auch daran gelegen haben, dass die gestern nicht wollten.
Mein Tip daher: Kettenrauchen, da dass die Viecher absolut nicht mögen oder noch besser ne dicke Zigi##.
Halte auch persönlich nichts von der These, dass Aale nicht beißen durch Nikotinfinger. Habe es mit meinem Anglerkollegen ausprobiert und der erfolg: er mit Nikotinfingern hat besser gefangen, wie ich Schwuchtel der mit der Wäscheklammer die Zigarete geraucht hat |supergri.
Fazit: Die Aale im Rhein sind Nikotingeil und Süchtig.


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

Ich trage Autan vor dem Angeln auf und wasche mir anschliessend die Hände mit stinkendem Uferschlamm!!#6!

Autan ist das das beste Mückenschutzmittel, was es gibt!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## Bruno (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*



Funky73 schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen.Ich wollte mir eigentlich Zedan kaufen hatten die aber noch nicht in der Apotheke da.Somit habe ich 30 min. mit der guten Frau über Mückenzeugs unterhalten.Somit bin ich nun bei NOBITE gelandet,dort ist 50% deet drinne.lüdde Buddel aber mol kiecken.Werde ich am W-ende mal testen.Gruß Funky:vik:



Wie teuer? / Wieviele Mililiter / Konzentrat zum Verdünnen oder pur?

Ich hatte damals für 50ml ca. 9€ bezahlt. Man muss das Zeugs aber noch 1:5 verdünnen. D.h. es reicht ewig.

Grüsse, #h
Bruno


----------



## Funky73 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mückenspray beim Angeln*

also bei mir ist 75ml drinn für 11€.zum verdünnen steht nix drauf.ist ne sprühflasche.50% deet


----------



## Laksos (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Auf meiner vergeblichen Suche nach der Online-Ausgabe des heutigen Artikels im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger-MAGAZIN "Warnung vor der Tigermücke" hab ich was anderes gefunden, was ich euch hier auch mal passend zum Thema zur Kenntnis gebe:



Ultimativer Mückenschutz



Bei Spanien-Reisen ist Mückenschutz besonders wichtig



Mit Fischen gegen die Tigermücke

.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

mücken ?
sonntag vor einer woche wurde ich überfallen, 114 stiche.....musste deshalb ne wochelang tabletten schlucken und mich ständig einsalben -.-


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hat denn eigentlich schon mal jemand hier ausprobiert, mehrere Mückenmittel übereinander aufzusprühen? Ich stell mir vor, wenn manche Mücken auf ein Mittel nicht mehr reagieren, dass ein anderes dann trotzdem noch hilft. 

Das werd ich in nächster Zeit mal versuchen, hab hier noch Reste von DjungelDeo, was ziemlich penetrant nach Zitronella riecht & Azaron. Dazu noch eine Prise Autan und Antibrumm forte - und wenn mir danach keine rosa Hörner wachsen, ich keinen dritten Fuß bekomme und die Mücken wegbleiben, dann werd ich wohl auf Autanantibrummazarondjungeldeo MEGAFORTE umsteigen 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Laksos (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 114 stiche.....musste deshalb ne wochelang tabletten schlucken und mich ständig einsalben -.-


 |bigeyes

114 Stiche, wie kann denn das passieren? 
Mein Mitgefühl, hoffentlich geht's dir wieder besser!



Butterbeidefische,
ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig, mir so einen Giftcocktail auf die Haut zu schmieren! Man weiß ja nicht, wie die versch. Chemikalien miteinander reagieren. Wenn's auf einmal auf dem Popöchen zu blubbern anfängt und Blasen schlägt, ist es zu spät! |uhoh:
Ich würde die versch. Testmittel zumindest an verschiedenen Körperteilen ausprobieren, die Duft-Reichweite der Mittel ist ja nicht sehr groß, und dann merkt man sicher gut, welches der Mittel an welchem Arm/Bein wirkt und welches nicht (siehe meinen eigenen Selbsttest einige frühere postings weiter oben, posting Nr. 66).


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

und damit die Tests wissenschaftlich echt sind, immer ein Stück Körper nur mit Nivea-Creme einreiben und ein Stück Körper in Metallfolie packen...:m

meine Erfahrung ist die, dass in unterschiedlichen Gegenden unterschiedliche Mittel unterschiedlich wirken.
In Schweden und Finnland hat Autan gar nix gebracht, aber dafür das einheimische US622, auf Lanzarote wirkte mal nur dort gekauftes Autan-Spray und sonst garnix und hier zuhause haben schon mehrere Mittel geholfen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Laksos schrieb:


> 114 Stiche, wie kann denn das passieren?



Naja war mit nem Kumpel in einem Sumpfgebiet unterwegs, alles voll mit Restwasserpfützen, Teichen, Tümpeln, zudem kommt noch dass das Gebiet in einem dichtbewachsenem Tal liegt, da hat in den letzten wochen ordentlich die Sonne draufgeknallt und dort wo wir saßen wehte nich ein einziges laues Lüftchen...
Hatte echt nicht gedacht das so viele von den Viechern schon unterwegs sind und zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich keine einzige Mücke an mir bemerkt.

Hab das resultat erst am Abend bemerkt-.-...üüübel!


----------



## Angel-mäx (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Naja war mit nem Kumpel in einem Sumpfgebiet unterwegs, alles voll mit Restwasserpfützen, Teichen, Tümpeln, zudem kommt noch dass das Gebiet in einem dichtbewachsenem Tal liegt, da hat in den letzten wochen ordentlich die Sonne draufgeknallt und dort wo wir saßen wehte nich ein einziges laues Lüftchen...
> Hatte echt nicht gedacht das so viele von den Viechern schon unterwegs sind und zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich keine einzige Mücke an mir bemerkt.
> 
> Hab das resultat erst am Abend bemerkt-.-...üüübel!


 
ja diese Quälgeister könne einem ganz schön Zusetzen-sie werden auch immer aggressiver glaube ich-früher hat es gereicht sich mal mit Teichwasser die Hände zu waschen
damit der eigengeruch vom Schweiss etwas gemindert wird-das hat schon linderung gebracht.Vieleicht haben sich die mückensorten/arten geändert?


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Das in diesem Threat bereits mehrfach empfohlene Anti-Brumm forte wirkt auch bei mir zuverlässig seit Jahren gegen alles was da am Wasser summt und brummt.
Jeder, dem ich es bis jetzt empfohlen habe, war sehr zufrieden mit dem Mittel. Durch das Aufsprühen kann man seine Hände - im Gegensatz zu den Mitteln, die man einreiben muß- auch prima von dem Mittel freihalten. Die Preise in den Internetapotheken schwanken zwischen 4,70 - 9,00€ für die 75ml Sprühflasche. Es ist also ratsam, gründlich die Preise zu vergleichen.

Stich- und Quaddelfreie Zeit!

#h


----------



## Laksos (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Dass unterschiedliche Mittel in verschiedenen Gegenden unterschiedlich (oder gar nicht) wirken und oft die Mittel aus den ortsansässigen Apotheken/Geschäften am besten sind, haben wir früher auch schon gemerkt. 
Autan Family übrigens hilft zumindest zuhause und an unserem See übrigens auch noch. 

Um die Hände *beim Angeln *von Chemie frei und sauber zu halten und nicht mit Antimückenmittel zu berühren, halte ich einen *Stick* für noch besser geeignet als Spray. Spray verteilt zwar auch, ich muss aber dann immer noch das Mittel etwas mit der Hand verreiben. Wenn man sich nur komplett einsprühen würde, würde m.E. viel zu viel von dem Mittel verbraucht und zu dick aufgesprüht.

Nochmal zurück zu unseren Selbsttests aus posting Nr. 66:


Laksos schrieb:


> ..... Gestern haben wir nun auch mal die ersten Selbstversuche mit anderen Mückenmitteln durchgeführt und werden das in Kürze auch noch mit weiteren Mitteln ausprobieren.
> Testkandidaten waren "ANTI BRUMM" (grüne 75 ml-Flasche, mit natürlichen pflanzlichen Inhaltsstoffen, bei Rossmann aktuell für 5,49EUR) und "ANTI BRUMM FORTE" mit 29% DEET- Chemikalie (rote 75 m- Flasche, für 4,99EUR). Das einfache Anti Brumm roch etwas angenehmer (nach Zitrone) als das Anti Brumm forte. Außerdem probierten wir noch eine fast 20 Jahre urururalte angebrochene Flasche des dänischen Mückenmittels "NO MYG" (10% DEET).
> 
> Fazit:
> ...


Gestern hab ich nun CARE PLUS SPRAY (mit 40% DEET) auf den Unterarmen ausprobiert. Das funktionierte auch gut. Es roch meiner Meinung nach von allen bisher getesteten Mitteln am wenigsten aufdringlich und am dezentesten. Auch hatte ich keine Hautschäden bekommen. Der gestrige Test war aber auch wieder mal ein Beweis für die sehr lokale Wirkung dieser Mittel: An die Unterarme ging kein einziger Vampir. Aber direkt daneben auf die wieder gewaschenen Hände stürzten sich die Viecher wie irre und wollten gleich neben der besprühten Haut auf die mückenmittelfreie Haut pieksen! 

Unser Hund hat übrigens vom Tierarzt so ein Anti-Mücken-Halsband aus weichem, weißem Kunststoff, was aber erst nach 1 Woche zu wirken anfängt, ein halbes Jahr anhält und ständig(!) von Wauwau getragen werden muss. Wir lassen ihn damit aber nicht in den Gartenteich, da das Zeug wohl ungesund für Fische sein soll.

Außerdem haben wir so eine elektronische UV-Insektenfalle ausprobiert. Nach erst 1 Test-Tag ist ein Fazit noch zu früh; gestern abend verirrte sich jedenfalls keine einzige Mücke auf der Terrasse in dieses Gerät. 
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage bringen...


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hab gerade mal meinen Halsumfang gemessen.
Gibt's das Ding auch für Bernhardiner???


----------



## Laksos (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

|bigeyes   


Gibt's bestimmt. Auf diese Idee sind wir auch schon gekommen, wäre dann 'ne recht einfache Sache mit dem Mückenschutz - um den Hals binden und 'n halbes Jahr Ruhe! :m

Aber wer weiß, was die Chemikalie, die da dann ständig in deinen Körper abgegeben wird, bei dir verursacht... :g





Im Ernst:
Ich warte jetzt auf die Zusendung des letzten Testartikels, den Stick von Mosi Guard. Das Testergebnis stell ich später auch hier rein. Dann sollten wir auch genug versch. Höllenmittel haben, wovon wenigstens eins wirkt, um den Sommer in Norge zu überstehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hast du keine Angst, daß die Drogenhunde an der norwegischen Grenze dich bei all den "Höllenmitteln" zerfleischen? :q:vik::q

Nee, mal im Ernst, nicht das die Zöllner mistrauisch werden bei zig Mitteln gegen Mücken. Zumal es am Anfang ja wohl um die einheimischen Mücken ging und ja schon festgestellt wurde, daß nicht jedes Mittel international wirkt.


----------



## Laksos (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

So schlimm wird's wohl nicht werden. Wir nehmen letztendlich nur 3 Mittel mit (Anti Brumm, Care Plus und Mosi Guard), von denen dann alle drei Fläschchen schon angebrochen sind. Wir sind auch zu viert und für 3 Wochen dort oben. - Neben div. Mückentests will ich aber auch noch bischen Angeln.:q

Die versch. Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen aus dem thread hier kann ich garantiert auch gut jetzt hier zuhause beim heimischen Angeln berücksichtigen.#6


----------



## ollidi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

So Leute. Ich habe mir heute von einer Kollegin Bremsenbremse von Zedan mitbringen lassen.
Das wird gleich heute Abend am Kanal getestet. 
Ich bin ja auch so einer, der gerne von Mücken aufgefressen wird und der auch als Blutlieferant für Zecken herhalten muss. :q


----------



## hexe1501 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Ich habe jetzt en Mittel gefunden, was zumindest bei mir super hilft... auch wenns ni ganz so 'normal' ist:q

Meine Katze hatte vor kurzem Flöhe, und da habe ich mir aus dem Zoohandel eine 'Schaumfellpflege' für Hunde und Katzen von Beaphar geholt, die wohl jegliches Viehzeug abtötet und fernhält... Neulich waren wir angeln, war recht warm... normalerweise piesaken mich da die Mücken jedes Mal... Deswegen habe ich mir den Schaum in die Haare gemacht... So ganz unter dem Motto, was für meine Katze gut ist, kann für mich nicht schlecht sein... Und siehe da Kein einziger Mückenstich oder sonstwas!!! Das Zeug stinkt zwar anfangs barbarisch,verfliegt aber recht schnell. Und hilft :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



hexe1501 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir den Schaum in die Haare gemacht


 
Und die Haare sind noch dran?:q


----------



## nemles (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



hexe1501 schrieb:


> IDas Zeug stinkt zwar anfangs barbarisch,verfliegt aber recht schnell. Und hilft :g



Oder verfliegt das Zeug gar nicht und Du hast Dich nur dran gewöhnt? |kopfkrat#c

Gab es außer den ausreißenden Mücken noch andere Lebewesen, die in Deiner Nähe ein auffälliges und ungewöhnliches Verhalten zeigten? |supergri


----------



## Allround_angler (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Ich komm mal wieder zum Thema des Threads zurück . Freiburg March-Neuershausen gibt es riesige Mückenschwärme über unseren Weihern. Mitte diesen Monats wollten mein Kumpel und ich dort angeln. Spinfischen war nicht möglich....wir sind geflüchtet riesige Mückenschwärme (Millionen von den Viechern) tanzten über dem Gewässer und in den Uferzonen. Einmal stehengeblieben waren unbedeckte sowie auch bedeckte Körperteile sofort von Mücken belagert 20-30 Stück oder sogar mehr ..... Die Viecher ham sogar durch die Jeans gestochen :-( und sind ins Haar reingekrabbelt.....
Am meisten haben mich aber noch die Bremsen genervt. Wenn so ein Vieh beisst tuts erstmal richtig stechen .... Naja und mit Zecken sind wir sowieso gestraft hier in BW.
Ich hab sowas noch nicht erlebt obwohl es am Rhein ja auch viele Mücken gibt. Aber das ist kein Vergleich. Auf eine Rheinmücke kommen sicher 1000 Weihermücken O-o. 

Die Mücken in der Carmarque sind übrigens nicht ungefährlich. Sie sollen auch eine bestimmte seltene Krankheit übertragen können, die aber wohl nur schwer heilbar ist. Weiss jetzt leider nicht den Namen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen

zur Grösse der Mücken: Ich habe bemerkt dass seit letztem Jahr vermehrt grosse schwarze Mücken zu sehen sind, wie in der Carmargue (Süd-Frankreich). Sonst hatten wir doch eher so kleinere. ich hab die letztes Jahr das erste Mal gesehen. Anscheinend gibts durch den Klimawandel auch Neuzugänge an lästigen Plagegeistern.

Gruss Jens


----------



## ollidi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Ich habe mir gestern mal dieses Bremsenbremse von Zedan auf die Hosenbeine gesprüht, bevor ich zum Angeln war.
Das Zeug ist geruchsmässig arg gewöhnungsbedürftig. :m Im Auto musste ich während der Fahrt ein Fenster aufmachen, weil es nicht auszuhalten war. :q
Aber es war keine Mücke oder Bremse in meiner Nähe. #6


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern mal dieses Bremsenbremse von Zedan auf die Hosenbeine gesprüht, bevor ich zum Angeln war.
> Das Zeug ist geruchsmässig arg gewöhnungsbedürftig. :m Im Auto musste ich während der Fahrt ein Fenster aufmachen, weil es nicht auszuhalten war. :q
> Aber es war keine Mücke oder Bremse in meiner Nähe. #6


 
|sagnix  *duckundrenn*


----------



## Benny1982 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern mal dieses Bremsenbremse von Zedan auf die Hosenbeine gesprüht, bevor ich zum Angeln war.
> Das Zeug ist geruchsmässig arg gewöhnungsbedürftig. :m Im Auto musste ich während der Fahrt ein Fenster aufmachen, weil es nicht auszuhalten war. :q
> Aber es war keine Mücke oder Bremse in meiner Nähe. #6



Hilft wohl auch bei der Angelplatz wahl wenn alle Kollegen flüchten |bigeyes:vik:


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Hallo Leute, 

holt Euch Zedan und ihr habt keine Probleme mehr... 






Z.B im Pferdehandel 13,99,-€ 0,5L 

Echt klasse das Zeug !!! 

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## hexe1501 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

@tommi
ja meine haare sind noch dran |supergri

und abgehauen sind auch keine menschen|supergri


----------



## Angel-mäx (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> holt Euch Zedan und ihr habt keine Probleme mehr...
> 
> ...


 
Ich weis ja nicht in welchem Pferdezubehörhandel du das kaufen wolltes-da ich diesen Preis aber schon mal hier im Forum gelesen habe,habe ich verdutzt geschaut bei 30,95Eus
bei uns im Laden.Ich habe mich nach dem Namen des Gauls erkundigt den ich zur Flasche zu diesem Preis dazu bekomme.man fands nicht lustig!


----------



## Laksos (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Passend zum Thea, aktuell:


1.) Artikel im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger (kostenloser Aufruf der Seite):
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1273441042796.shtml



2.) Außerdem sind im Maiheft der Zeitschrift TEST die versch. wichtigsten Mückenmittel getestet und bewertet worden!

(Kann ich hier aber wegen Urheberrecht nicht reinstellen, auf der Homepage von TEST ist die Seite auch mit 1,50 kostenpflichtig.)


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Moin Leute,

pflanzt Euch einen schönen Lavendelbusch in den Garten. In Herbst die trockenen Blüten sammeln. Die Blüten in einer elektrischen Kaffemühle oder von Hand zermahlen (ca. 50gr). Eine Packung Melkfett kaufen. Das Melkfett auf 45°C erwärmen und das Lavendelpulver unterrühren. Die Salbe einen Tag in den Kühlschrank stellen. Zu Angeln immer ein kleines Töpfchen mitnehmen. Eigentlich braucht man sich nur ein bißchen auf die Unterarme, Sprunggelenke und Wangen zu reiben und die Biester kommen nur noch max. 1m 'ran.
Sie hassen den Duft von Lavendel.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## close (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Oh ein alter Thread. :q

Also bei uns ist es die letzten Jahre schon sehr schlimm, mir kommt es so vor als würde es hier seit vielen Jahren nur noch die sogenannte Tigermücke geben.
Sich am Abend mal hinter dem Haus auf die Wiese setzen und ein Bier trinken endet fast immer in einer plötzlichen Flucht.
Autan hilft nur noch begrenzt, man muß etwa alle 30-60 Minuten nachlegen.
Wir haben festgestellt das wenn man am Tag zuvor reichlich Alkohol konsumiert hat, sie es tunlichst vermeiden einen zu Stechen. #6  Allerdings jeden Tag voll zu sein ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Sich mit Alkohol ein zu reiben wird wohl auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt bringen da dieser ja recht schnell verdunstet.
Was aber durchaus hilft ist ein kleines Feuer beim Fischen, Rauch können sie absolut nicht ausstehen.
Am besten wirken meiner Meinung nach Tannenzweige usw.
Wenn man die nach Rauch stinkende Kleidung (zb. eine extra Jacke und Hose die man nur zum Angeln nimmt) am nächsten Tag wieder anzieht hat man auch eindeutig mehr Ruhe.
Achso, ich weis das ein Feuer nicht überall erlaubt ist aber jene die eins machen können freuen sich bestimmt.

mfg.


----------



## Laksos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Alter thread, aber um diese Zeit immer wieder neu! :m


Habe heute durch Zufall in einem Zeitungsartikel einen brandheißen Supertipp erhalten, der einen genialen Mückenschutz für alle (vor allem) Ansitzangler bedeuten würde (wenn es zutrifft, was der Hersteller verspricht)! Habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber der erste Tester sollte dann demnächst ruhig mal hier seine Erfahrungen damit posten. 
Dieses Mittel braucht erstmals nicht mehr auf die Haut gesprüht werden, sondern nur auf den Boden, das Anglerzelt, die Fensterbank in der Fischerhütte oder andere Gegenstände. Dann hätte man auch nicht mehr den lästigen Geruch an den Fingern bei der Futterzubereitung. 
Außerdem soll das Mittel unschädlich für Menschen und Tiere sein. Die Firma Bayer sagt dazu: "Hund und Katze sollten lediglich den frischen Sprühbelag meiden, bis dieser nach wenigen Minuten getrocknet ist. ...." Glauben und hoffen wir mal, daß das so stimmt. - Wie gesagt, wenn das Zeug hält, was es verspricht, wäre es für viele Angler von uns eine echte Revolution unter den Mückenschutzmitteln...|uhoh:|supergri

http://www.amazon.de/Bayer-M%C3%BCcken-Abwehr-Spray-500/dp/B004L9D120/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1305096660&sr=8-1


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Moin Moin, 

@ Laksos, wir machen das mit dem Zedan schon seit Jahren. 

Einfach auf die Terasse (z.B Boden, Stühle ua.) sprühen und die Mücken hauen ab. 

Wir nutzen jetzt dieses Zedan seit ca. 4 Jahren und können nur sagen: " Top Produkt " !!!

Besten Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Laksos schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem *soll* das Mittel unschädlich für Menschen und Tiere sein...



naja, die kinder *soll* ja auch der klapperstorch bringen.

wirkstoff ist Transfluthrin, ein hinlänglich bekanntes Pyrethroid

dazu schreibt die gesundheit.de:


			
				gesundheit_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Gegensatz zu chemischen "Biozidverdampfern". Diese sind  allerdings trotzdem nur bedingt empfehlenswert, da sie *giftige  Insektizide wie Allethrin oder Transfluthrin* enthalten und bei  empfindlichen Menschen und Kindern zu Reizungen führen können.




ach ja, und "rauchen ist tödlich" - fällt trotzdem keiner direkt um.

jetzt geh ich erst mal raus, eine rauchen :m


----------



## Laksos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> @ Laksos, wir machen das mit dem Zedan schon seit Jahren.
> 
> ...



Richtig, so haben wir das bisher ebenfalls auch schon mit Anti-Brumm und Autan gemacht, indem wir das Zeug z.B. auf den Eingangsbereich/Moskitonetz des Karpfenzeltes gesprüht haben. Hat auch irgendwie geholfen.
Aber jetzt das neue Zeug von Bayer ist ja erstmals von der Anwendungsbestimmung her als Luftaerosol und nicht für Körperkontakt gedacht und scheint evtl. eine noch viel großflächigere Wirkung zu haben, wenn es dann vom Boden oder sonstwo her ausdünstet. - Wir werden das irgendwann mal ausprobieren.....|supergri


Ok, Jose geht ja erst mal eine Rauchen - ich geh mir inzwischen auf Lunge 'ne Spraydose Sprühen... |scardie:


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ok, Jose geht ja erst mal eine Rauchen - ich geh mir inzwischen auf Lunge 'ne Spraydose Sprühen... |scardie:



leben ist eben riskant |supergri

ich mag nur nicht die 'ungefährlich'-beteuerungen.
pyrethroide sind eben gifte, speziell wirksam für insekten (...bienen) und amphibien & fische. sollte man nicht vergessen.

und warum sollen katzen und hunde da frisch gesprüht nicht rumlaufen - etwa weils so harmlos ist?

ich mein ja nur - und benutze autan. spinnfischer sind da klar im vorteil


----------



## Bassey (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Certirizin ist mein Zauberwort... Ein Antihystmatikum... Kurz: Allergietablette... Eine praktische Nebenwirkung neben dem Stop von Allergischen Symtomen: Keinerlei Juckreiz :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Autsch - Aua: Neue Invasion der Mücken in Deutschland?*

Funktionieren bestimmt auch als Zäpfchen bei Hämorriden.|kopfkrat


----------

